# horse cart for sale in florida



## barrelracingchik101 (Aug 15, 2008)

Custom made metal horse cart, will fit small horse or large pony, SHAFTS are 82 inches long and 33 inches wide, very light to pull. good tires for any terrain.Will last many years. i am asking 350 for it









Denise 561-791-2466 email me at [email protected] for pics


----------

